# Comics  > Image Comics >  REVIEW: We Stand on Guard, #1

## CBR News

"We Stand on Guard" #1 introduces us to the 22nd century war between Canada and the United States and, while Brian K. Vaughan's story is interesting, it's Steve Skroce's art that will have readers begging for more.


_Full review here._

----------


## OldManBrian

This was good. I'm definitely going to keep reading it. Anybody know anything official on the length? I've heard ongoing and mini/limited series. If it's the latter, anybody know the planned number of issues?

----------


## ysemaj

> This was good. I'm definitely going to keep reading it. Anybody know anything official on the length? I've heard ongoing and mini/limited series. If it's the latter, anybody know the planned number of issues?


I think it was either 6/8..

----------


## Mjolnir

> I think it was either 6/8..


Someone had posted in one of the talkback threads for Image's monthly solicits a couple of months ago that it was 5. Which irked me to no end because Image has not said if this is a mini or an ongoing. And if it is a mini, I was going to wait for the trade. It hasn't been made clear how many issues it's supposed to run. Regardless, I'm picking up issue #1 today and taking a chance this will run a somewhat decent number of issues.

----------


## Dorktron

> Someone had posted in one of the talkback threads for Image's monthly solicits a couple of months ago that it was 5. Which irked me to no end because Image has not said if this is a mini or an ongoing. And if it is a mini, I was going to wait for the trade. It hasn't been made clear how many issues it's supposed to run. Regardless, I'm picking up issue #1 today and taking a chance this will run a somewhat decent number of issues.


My guess is that if Image hasn't said it's an ongoing, then it will be a mini, so that's why I am waiting for the trade.

----------


## wwise03

Vaughan has been crystal clear in interviews that this is a 6-issue mini.  He has, however, also said that this is a book that might be revisited after it ends.  

I, for one, am liking this trend whereby Image is putting out more mini-series.

----------


## GuyOne

I'd pick up #1 today but, you know, it's Canada Day so all the LCBS are closed.

----------


## Ragdoll

This was... interesting. Not as immediately engaging as Y:TLM or Saga, but the concepts carry enough weight to make you want to read more to see where it goes. 
Is it just me, or did this seem very inspired by Jonathan Hickman? It felt more like his dialogue than classic hammy BKV, and I was getting a lot of East Of West vibes from the story and art.

----------


## JayBee

Great read. The opening scene was fantastic.

----------


## scout

> I'd pick up #1 today but, you know, it's Canada Day so all the LCBS are closed.


Mine in Calgary was open.

----------


## Detox

Pretty damn good start I must say.

----------


## buffalorock

I was pretty excited when I saw BKV had a new series(preview in Descender?) and he didn't let down. The artist was new to me but I thought it looked excellent.

----------


## El Sombrero

I thought this was a well-done comic with no real significant flaws, but I didn't really enjoy it.  None of the characters hooked me and the whole thing was kind of depressing.  I love Saga and The Private Eye because they balance the violence and tragedy with healthy doses of humor, fun, fashion, meta commentary, etc.  This was just a real downer to read.  Skroce's art was a perfect fit for the story but visually did not really excite me at all, it's not really what I like out of comics art.

I doubt I'll be back, but that's more due to personal preference than the quality of the work here.

----------


## JayBee

> I thought this was a well-done comic with no real significant flaws, but I didn't really enjoy it.  None of the characters hooked me and the whole thing was kind of depressing.  I love Saga and The Private Eye because they balance the violence and tragedy with healthy doses of humor, fun, fashion, meta commentary, etc.  This was just a real downer to read.  Skroce's art was a perfect fit for the story but visually did not really excite me at all, it's not really what I like out of comics art.
> 
> I doubt I'll be back, but that's more due to personal preference than the quality of the work here.


It was a little depressing at times but then again I suppose that's part of war. I did however get a chuckle at the whole "Superman's a mother fucking Canadian" bit.

----------


## shadow panther

anyone know what that guy was saying in French?

----------


## canuckdad

I dont often read Image comics, but I have to say something about this comic really drew me in. I seen it several times then finally grabbed it on comixology. LOVED IT! I am hooked

----------


## Turn the Page

I'm totally interested in seeing where this story goes. I love the bits of Canadian History sprinkled throughout this first issue, good stuff.

----------


## I_Wumbo_You_Wumbo

Is it worth getting the series issue by issue or should I merely wait for the TBP? I like BKV, but with All New All Different Marvel coming, and some TBP for other comics I enjoy coming out soon, I'm trying to conserve money.

----------


## Detox

> Is it worth getting the series issue by issue or should I merely wait for the TBP? I like BKV, but with All New All Different Marvel coming, and some TBP for other comics I enjoy coming out soon, I'm trying to conserve money.


I'm in the same boat, I'm probably gonna wait for the TPB.

----------


## C_Miller

> I thought this was a well-done comic with no real significant flaws, but I didn't really enjoy it.  None of the characters hooked me and the whole thing was kind of depressing.  I love Saga and The Private Eye because they balance the violence and tragedy with healthy doses of humor, fun, fashion, meta commentary, etc.  This was just a real downer to read.  Skroce's art was a perfect fit for the story but visually did not really excite me at all, it's not really what I like out of comics art.
> 
> I doubt I'll be back, but that's more due to personal preference than the quality of the work here.


That's kind of where I stand. I will probably end up getting the trade though to see if it picked up.

----------


## Deathstroke

I just grabbed a copy of this debut issue this week. I'll get back when I finish reading it.

----------


## Ragdoll

I lost my shit at the Superman rant that ended with "Superman is a fucking Canadian!"

----------


## DMir

Shadow panther, it should be something like this:
P.13, C1 : "Alone?" // P.14, C3: "Leave her alone, dude" // P.15, C3: "All right." // P.16, C1: "Ahh, a fan. I told you, bunch of fuckers, that I was popular." // P.19, C3: "It's hard to miss" // P.26, C4: "I only crapped my pants a little this time!"

----------


## Sans Simian

> Vaughan has been crystal clear in interviews that this is a 6-issue mini.  He has, however, also said that this is a book that might be revisited after it ends.  
> 
> I, for one, am liking this trend whereby Image is putting out more mini-series.


Agreed. Makes it easier to buy a wide variety of comics every year.




> I lost my shit at the Superman rant that ended with "Superman is a fucking Canadian!"


I was laughing so hard. And he's not wrong.

----------


## MegaManChiefFan

This was a really good issue! However, I also picked up the first two issues of Injection at the same time. And let me tell you, Injection is one of my new favorites! However, I do still think that We Stand On Guard was a really good book! Great storytelling, likable characters, decent art and an AMAZING concept that was put through most of it's potential. I can give it a solid 8 out of 10.

----------


## shadow panther

> Shadow panther, it should be something like this:
> P.13, C1 : "Alone?" // P.14, C3: "Leave her alone, dude" // P.15, C3: "All right." // P.16, C1: "Ahh, a fan. I told you, bunch of fuckers, that I was popular." // P.19, C3: "It's hard to miss" // P.26, C4: "I only crapped my pants a little this time!"


thank you!!

----------


## Deathstroke

I read the book and really liked it. I added it to my pull list and even typed up and mailed in a letter of comment to the book.

----------


## oldschoolfan

This book was great! I recommend RunLoveKill and Secret Identities if you liked these books. They are nothing alike other than they are well told stories.

Other Image books that are worth picking up: Trees, Five Ghosts, and East of West. I would recommend Manhatten Projects: Sun beyond the Stars but I haven't seen more than one issue of it and I think it got put on hiatus.

----------


## Deathstroke

> This book was great! I recommend RunLoveKill and Secret Identities if you liked these books. They are nothing alike other than they are well told stories.
> 
> Other Image books that are worth picking up: Trees, Five Ghosts, and East of West. I would recommend Manhatten Projects: Sun beyond the Stars but I haven't seen more than one issue of it and I think it got put on hiatus.


I've read the first four issues of Secret Identities and liked it.

----------


## Deathstroke

My thoughts on the first three issues of We Stand On Guard are included in the latest edition of the Pop-topia.com comic review series The Stack.

----------


## The Cool Thatguy

> I lost my shit at the Superman rant that ended with "Superman is a fucking Canadian!"


Really? 

Eh, I didn't care for this series since they stated the whole premise is 'The war on terror, only against white people!'

----------


## Ragdoll

> Really? 
> 
> Eh, I didn't care for this series since they stated the whole premise is 'The war on terror, only against white people!'


I've voiced similar complaints about the heavy handedness of the metaphors/symbolism in other threads. But it's hard not to enjoy a good Superman rant.

----------


## Deathstroke

After a good start with the first three issues, I ended up kind of disappointed with how things finished up with this miniseries.

----------

